
I want @monocat to be filthy rich - monocat
http://monocat.com/i-want-monocat-to-be-filthy-rich/
======
callmeed
Can't say there's much I like or agree with in this post. I'll just pick on
your 2nd paragraph:

 _"Now, I’m not one to claim to know what filthy rich is all about, but I do
know what it takes to be one; dedication, imagination, faith, and some luck.
Do I desire to be filthy rich? Sure I do; who doesn’t?"_

I don't. And I'm sure there's plenty of other people on HN who don't. Not all
wealthy people got to where they are because it was a desire they actively
strove for. Personally, my startup is able to pay me far more than I need or
have ever desired earning. Aside from some material comforts/luxuries, my life
is no better because of my income (my wife might disagree ;) ).

About your statement that it takes " _some luck_ " to be filthy rich, here's a
quote from _What Should a Billionaire Give–and What Should You?_ by Peter
Singer:

 _"The Nobel Prize-winning economist and social scientist Herbert Simon
estimated that “social capital” is responsible for at least 90 percent of what
people earn in wealthy societies like those of the United States or
northwestern Europe. By social capital Simon meant not only natural resources
but, more important, the technology and organizational skills in the
community, and the presence of good government. These are the foundation on
which the rich can begin their work."_

In other words, the amount of money you're going to earn in your lifetime will
be determined by more than "some" luck. All the dedication, faith, and
imagination in the world can't change when, where, and to whom you were born.

I'd suggest you take a step back and ask yourself "why do I desire to be
rich?" If you haven't yet, I'd recommend reading Felix Dennis's book ("How to
Get Rich"). It's a great read and one of the points he repeats is that money
alone will not make you happy.

Cheers.

~~~
monocat
Thanks callmeed for taking the time responding to my post.

You are correct. Not everyone desires to be filthy rich. I, like you, merely
looking for material comforts/luxuries and nothing more. As long as I don't
have to worry about my next paycheck or how I'm going to cover my next bill,
then I would be feel much relaxed and less stressed.

As far as my desire to be rich, I did mention in my post that my family at the
end "...are and will forever be, my true wealth." I had much to write, but did
my best to condense it without blabbering forever. I apologize if the message
intended was kind of lost.

Time permitting, I will check the books you recommended.

By the way, your sites are very nice and clean. Congrats. Regarding
Nextproof.com, will I be guessing correctly that it's built using Ruby on
Rails. That's what my new project will be based on. Any feedback will be
appreciated.

Regards.

